# لمن يهمه الامـــر . خطه اداره الازمات ..هاااااااااام



## علاء عادل (27 أكتوبر 2007)

​خطــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه اداره الطواااااارى​ 
إن مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة سواء بالاستعداد لها أو توقعها أو التعامل معها إذا ما حدثت يضع على كاهل وحدة السلامة والصحة المهنية بالوزارة العبء الأكبر في هذا المجال لضمان توفير الحماية الشاملة للأفراد والمنشآت ، لذلك كان لزاما عليهاً إعداد خطة شاملة لمواجهة الكوارث والحالات الطارئة التي قد تتعرض لها منشآت ومدارس الوزارة ، تتضمن كيفية إخلاء تلك المباني والمدارس من شاغليها في الحالات الطارئة واتخاذ كافة الإجراءات اللازمة لتأمين سلامتهم وكفالة الطمأنينة والاستقرار والأمن لهم ، وسوف نستعرض في هذا الدليل مجموعة من التعليمات والإرشادات الواجب تنفيذها لضمان نجاح عمليات الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ .

أولاً : أهداف الخطة 
تستهدف خطة مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة ما يلي :-
إخلاء المباني من شاغليها فور سماع جرس إنذار الحريق وذلك بتوجههم إلى نقاط التجمع المحددة سلفاً بكل مبنى أو مدرسة .
تشكيل وتدريب فريق إدارة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة بكل مبنى أو مدرسة وتحديد الواجبات والمهام المنوطة بكل منها لتكون بمثابة إطار عام لتنفيذ خطط الإخلاء ومكافحة الحرائق وعمليات الإنقاذ ودليلاً مرشداً في سبيل حماية الأفراد بالتنسيق والتعاون مع إدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق ووزارة الصحة .
السيطرة على الخطر ومنع انتشار الحرائق والعمل على تقليل الخسائر الناجمة عنها بالقدر الكافي من خلال استخدام الوسائل الفعالة لمكافحة الحرائق .

ثانياً : عناصر خطة الإخلاء
متطلبات نجاح خطة مواجهة الأزمات والحالات الطارئة تعتمد بشكل أساسي على فريق إدارة الأزمة ومدى تدريبه على كيفية اكتشاف إشارات الإنذار بالأزمة واتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية والمواجهة الفعلية واحتواء الضرر وتعتمد أيضاً على الوسائل والمعدات المتوفرة ودليل التعليمات التي تنظم أسلوب تنفيذ الخطة ويمكن تصنيفها إلى 
1- واجبات فريق إدارة الأزمات:-
يتم تشكيل فريق إدارة الأزمة من شاغلي المبنى وتكليف أعضائه بالواجبات التالية :-
- إرشاد شاغلي المبنى إلى طريق مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ونقاط التجمع .
- نقل الوثائق والأشياء ذات القيمة .
-تقديم الإسعافات الأولية ورفع الروح المعنوية لشاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة وبخاصة الطلاب .
- مكافحة الحرائق ومساعدة فرق الإطفاء والإنقاذ والصحة .

2- واجبات الموظفين في حالات الطوارئ:-
- التحلي بالهدوء وعدم الارتباك .
- إيقاف العمل فوراً . 
- قطع التيار الكهربائي عن المكان .
- عدم استخدام المصاعد الكهربائية . 
- التوجه إلى نقاط التجمع من خلال (مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ) .
- التنبيه على العاملين بعدم الركض أو تجاوز زملائهم حتى لا تقع إصابات بينهم .
- لا تجازف ولا تخاطر بحياتك ولا ترجع إلى المبنى مهما كانت الأسباب إلا بعد أن يؤذن لك بذلك من المسئولين .

3- كيفية التصرف في حالة الحريق:- 
- كسر زجاج إنذار الحريق لتشغيله . 
- إبلاغ غرفة المطافئ فوراً على الرقم ( الطوارئ ) .
- مكافحة الحريق إذا أمكن باستخدام أقرب مطفأة مناسبة لنوع الحريق كما يأتي :-
- اسحب مسمار الأمـــان بالمطفـأة . - اضغط على المقبض لتشغيل المطفـأة . 
- وجه فوهة المطفأة إلى مكـان الحريق . 
تأكد أن المكان الذي تقف فيه لا يشكل خطورة عليك وأنه باستطاعتك الهروب إذا انتشر الحريق . 

4- واجبات فرق مكافحة الحرائق في المدارس ومباني الوزارة:-
 -تحديد مكان الحرائق من خلال ملاحظة اللوحة التوضيحية لنظام إنذار الحريق .
- القيام بمكافحة الحــريق بوسائل الإطفاء المتوفرة بالمبنى ( مطفآت الماء ذات اللون الأحمر - مطفآت ثاني أكسيد الكربون ذات اللون الأسود ) .
- التأكد من غلق النوافذ والأبواب وذلك لمنع انتشار الحريق بباقي مكونات المبنى .
- التعاون مع الفرق المتخصصة التابعة لإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق بإرشادهم إلى موقع الحريق ونوعه وأجهزة ووسائل الإطفاء المتوفرة .

5- واجبات رؤساء الأقسام والوحدات بكافة الإدارات :-
 التأكد من إغلاق الأبواب والنوافذ فيما عدا المخارج المخصصة لعمليات الإخلاء .
التأكد من فصل التيار الكهربائي .
الإشراف على عمليات الإخلاء . 
التأكد من عمليات الاتصال بالجهات المختصة ( الدفاع المدني – وزارة الصحة ) .
التأكد من وصول الفرق المتخصصة لإدارة الدفاع المدني والحريق . 
التوجه إلى نقطة التجمع للتأكد من وجود جميع العاملين وعدم تخلف أي منهم داخل المبنى .

6- مسئوليات ومهام المديرين:-
 التأكد من أن جميع شاغلي المبنى على دارية تامة بمسالك الهروب وأن تكون لديهم الألفة على استخدامها .
التأكد من أن جميع الأبواب المركبة على مخارج الطوارئ والممرات المؤدية إليها مفتوحة طيلة فترات الدوام الرسمي وأن تكون سهلة الفتح للخارج ( اتجاه اندفاع الأشخاص ).
التأكد من خلو كافة مسالك الهروب من العوائق وأن تكون واضحة تماماً لشاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة ومثبت عليها اللوحات الإرشادية الدالة عليها .


ثالثاً : الوسائل والمعدات المطلوب توافرها إن توفير الوسائل والمعدات اللازمة لمواجهة الكوارث والأزمات ( نقطة التجمع - لوحات إرشادية - أجهزة إطفاء وإنذار - إسعافات أولية ) تلعب دور كبير بصورة مباشرة في الحد من الخسائر الناجمة عن الأزمة لذلك كان من الضروري التأكد من توافر البنود التالية :-

- يجب تحديد نقاط التجمع الخاصة بكل مبنى.
- التأكد من توافر أجهزة المكافحة الأولية لجميع أنواع الحرائق وأن تكون صالحة للاستخدام الفوري .
- التأكد من توافر الأدوية والمهمات والأدوات الطبية اللازمة لعمليات الإسعافات الأولية .
-التأكد من توافر مخارج وأبواب الطوارئ الكافية وكافة اللوحات الإرشادية التي تسهل عمليات الإخلاء وتدل شاغلي المبنى على مسالك الهروب ومخارج الطوارئ ونقاط التجمع .

رابعاً : التجارب والاختبارات
إعداد سيناريو للازمة والبدء في تنفيذه باستخدام نقاط الإنذار المبكر ومراقبة ردة الفعل للفرق المشكلة لإدارة الأزمة وسلوك وتصرفات شاغلي المبنى أو المدرسة وذلك من خلال التنسيق المباشر بين الجهات المختصة بالوزارة والجهات المعنية بالدولة مثل الدفاع المدني والحريق ووزارة الصحة .. الخ .

خامساً : تقييم النتائــــــــــج 
تحليل وتقييم مستوى أداء فريق إدارة الأزمة والأخطاء التي وقعت للوقوف على أوجه القصور بها والاستفادة مما قد يظهر من مشكلات لوضع الحلول العاجلة لها لتلافيها مستقبلاً . 

خلاصة خطة الإخلاء في حالات الطوارئ 
- عند نشوب حريق داخل موقع العمل يجب أن يكون هناك تصرف سريع وفعال وآمن للخروج من المبنى ويجب أن يكون في كل مبنى فريق معد للطوارئ يترأسه أحد الموظفين ومن مهام هذا الفريق تحديد موقع الخطر وتوجيه بقية الموظفين الى الخروج من المبنى بسرعه ومن أقرب المخارج، والتأكد من خروج الجميع قبل مغادرتها المبنى، ومن ثم التجمع في منطقة التجمع المتفق عليها مسبقاً والتأكد من وجود الجميع، ولايسمح بعدها لأحد بالرجوع الى موقع الخطر الا بعد الأذن من الشخص المسؤول. وذلك بعد التأكد من عدم وجود مخاطر.

- في حالة الطوارئ على كل شخص في المبنى أن يكون سريعاً في إستجابته ويؤمن منطقتة قبل الخروج منها مثل إطفاء الأجهزة وإغلاق إسطوانات الغاز.

- من الضروري وجود خطة واضحة وسهلة للأخلاء أثناء حوادث الحريق ولايكتفى بوجودها بل يجب أن يدرب عليها جميع العاملين.

- كما يجب إن تحتوي الخطه على رسم للموقع يبين فيه مواقع الأبواب والشبابيك والممرات والسلالم. مع ملاحظة أن المصاعد الكهربائيه قد تأخذك الى موقع النار بدلاً من الهروب منها بالاضافة الى أمكانية تأخرها بالحريق فتكون حبيساً فيها.

- يجب الا توضع هذه المصاعد ضمن الخطة مطلقاً ولابد من دراسة الحاجة الى وجود سلم خارجي للإخلاء اذا كان المبنى متعدد الأدوار ، والتأكد من أن المسار الذي يتخذ للأخلاء سليم وآمن وخال مما يعيق سرعة الحركة. وان تكون الشبابيك سهلة الفتح.

- يجب ان تشمل الخطة طريقتين ( على الأقل ) للاخلاء من كل مكتب خاصة المواقع التي يكثر فيها عدد العمال. مع تحديد موقع للتجمع للتأكد من وجود الجميع بدون إصابات ولابد أن يوضح في الخطة أرقام هواتف أقسام الأطفاء والعياده والأمن يجب أن تكون معلومه لدى الجميع، ومكتوبه في موقع بارز كي لاتنسى لاستخدامها عند الحاجه.

- اذا كان الشخص في وضعيه تمنعه من مغادرة المبنى نظراً لمحاصرة النار فعليه أن يلجأ الى مكتب له نافذه الى الخارج ويغلق الباب جيداً ويحاول وضع قطعة قماش حول الباب كي لاينفذ الدخان اليه ويقف بجانب النافذه ويطلب المساعده.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (28 أكتوبر 2007)

خطة إدارة الأزمات أو مايسمى خطة الطوارئ
يتوجب على كل منشأة أن تضعها مبينة المخططات ومخارج النجاة وأماكن أدوات الوقاية والاطفاء
لكن للأسف قلما نجد مثل هذه الخطة في منشآتنا


----------



## fraidi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووور


----------



## m_soliman53 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

الاخ/fraidi
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام 
وفى الحقيقة يجب أن يكون فى كل منشأة أو منظمة فربق أو مجموعة تسمى فرقة ادارة الازمات وتكون موجودة فى كل دور من المبنى وتكون مدربة تدريبا راقيا لتكون مستعدة للقيام بعملها وقت حدوث الازمة
على أن تمارس عملها العادى كل فى مجال تخصصه فى أيام الدوام العادية 
شكرا لكاتب الموضوع ولللاخ المهندس غسان خليل صاحب العطاء الكبير فى هذا المجال ودمتم بخير


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (25 نوفمبر 2007)

thankssssssssssssss


----------



## فور سيزونز (17 فبراير 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## حسن الشرقاوى (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على خطة الطوارئ بالنسبة للحريق ولكن ماذا عن الطوارئ الاخرى ( الزلازل - الرياح - السيول )
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس محمد جمعه (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز على تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## علي البغدادي (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكوررررررررر اخيى على الموضوع


----------



## حسن باشا (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## نزار محمد إبراهيم (19 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssss


----------



## almasry (14 يونيو 2009)

:19:almasry :19:

موضوع جميل وإضافة رائعة .

:12:​


----------



## os2_78 (20 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع واذا امكن لو تكرمتم نريد الكود المأخوذ منه خطة الطوارئ


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

رائع جدأ


----------



## هشام جوده احمد (28 فبراير 2010)

هو ده الصح


----------



## لابتووووب (28 فبراير 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## شبكشي (6 مارس 2010)

مجهود طيب مشكور والي الامام


----------



## طائر عاصي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع ربنا يبارك لكم


----------



## طائر عاصي (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد صور ارشاديه يمكن تعليقها لطلابه في حالة حدوث حريق او زلزال توضح كيفية التعامل في حالة حدوث حريق


----------



## محمود فايق (19 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا اخى الكريم


----------



## alden911 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

(( الله يعطيك الصحة و العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة )) 
تحياتي لك


----------



## ابراهيم55 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ومنك نستفيد


----------



## ايمن ابوالمجد (9 يناير 2011)

موضوع شيق ومههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

